# Big BJJ News



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

For a long time Alliance Jiu-Jitsu has been a JJ powerhouse in Brazil. Under master Romero 'Jacare' Cavalcanti, they were the first organized Jiu-Jitsu team, and they built a legacy of medals and trophies from the beginning. 

Now they are facing a major split. Not even when the Brazilian Top Team left Carlson Gracie have so many fighters been involved in such a re-organization. 

'Jacare' Cavalcanti, is known as a diplomatic guy, and as a master, he considers everybody like sons and will not have preferences or choose from among his studdents. 

As result, the former Alliance will form itself into 2 separate teams, with both having Jacare as head coach. Later this week, we wil lhave pivotal members Fabio Gurgel and Octavio Couto speak out about their position regarding the split. One thing is certain - JJ will have two new teams, creating a rivalry that will certainly jell when the medals are on the line!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

This is a competition team, not a subsystem of BJJ, right?


----------



## JDenz (Nov 28, 2002)

Right that is also the team that is putting on the seminor thing in Spencerport.


----------



## bryans (Nov 29, 2002)

We are an official Alliance School under Jacare as is Joslins to the north. Come meet Jacare next weekend with one of his premier blackbelts, Roberto Traven. 

Peloton BJJ
Spencerport, NY (Rochester)

www.pelotonbjj.com


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

How did it go?


----------



## bryans (Dec 15, 2002)

The seminar was a great success. We had between 25 - 30 attendees each day. The Joslins team brought over a dozen guys, some others came in from Buffalo and Syracuse and many from Rochester. We went with gi on Sat and no gi on Sunday. 

Many Alliance members tested. Several for blue belt (Most from Joslin's and one from Peloton - Mark Gross), 2 Joslins guys for purple, and Jeff Joslin received Brown belt. All of the guys were very worthy of their new rankings. Watching them all test was a treat. In particular, watching Jeff test was like watching a BJJ clinic, he is smooth as silk.

You can read some others thoughts on the seminar on some of the other chat boards on the net.

For those who couldn't make it there will be more seminars to follow....


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

Cool I would love to make it when my leg heals


----------



## Infight (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi, i dont know whats happening there in US, but Alliance still compete here in Brazil. I didnt hear anything about that, but it can be true, many great Jiu-Jitsu gyms here split when they produce too many black belts.
       But the best Jiu-Jitsu gym in Brazil is Gracie Barra, in Rio de Janeiro, but Alliance is a really good gym too, ever competing to be the best.
       A Hail for all Brazilian Guys that pratice this wonderfull martial art, and spread its techniques through the world.


----------



## Brother John (Feb 24, 2003)

:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2003)

There's a rumour floating about (e.g at the Underground forum at www.mma.tv) that Royce and Robin Gracie got into a large brawl with Damien Riccio and others in France.


----------

